# Olive's first real groom



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I took Olive to the groomers for the first time today. She had gone to another place a few months ago, but that was just to clean up her bum and paws. This was her first real haircut and I think she looks pretty cute! I've never been able to see her eyes like this so I love that part! 

I found a local groomer and she was great. She asked me to stay since it was her first visit and I got to tell her exactly what to do as she did it. She was so calm and patient with Olive. It took an hour and a half!It's not perfect, but Olive is still young and wouldn't sit still at the end.

Here are a couple before shots

















and a couple after

























I couldn't get any decent body shots because Olive didn't cooperate! I had her do legs and body short and then asked her to leave her head and ears a bit longer. I still couldn't see her eyes so I had her trim really short just near her eyes. She lost the "puppy" look when she did that, but I'm happy she can finally see! I think Olive is happy too because she has literally been running around the house since we got home.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh my gosh!! look at her all grown up! she looks adorable!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Who were Olive's parents?


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Olive look's lovely nice and cool for summer


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks great She has such lovely markings and yes bet she's pleased she can see better now.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Olive's parents are Darla and Tuffy.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Such a pretty girl! It's lovely to see their eyes, you kind of forget what they look like after a while of having a long fringe.
Good job!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH! she is a Darla baby!!! Darla is just so GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Darla is gorgeous and she is so sweet too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

good to know....I am keeping my eyes open for upcoming litters...looks like I have a while to wait.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Are you in contact with her at all? I read on her site that Darla might be pregnant because of an "oops" incident! Not sure if she found out for sure or not.


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Olive looks so cute xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She said she would e-mail me when she had litters....tho I haven't had any messages from her at all....and I was on her site today...and she just posted that all pups were sold and she wouldnt' be breeding till fall/winter.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good groom, Olive looks lovely. 

Good luck with your search Mo, hopefully you're getting a step nearer to another cockapoo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh I love her new hair do .. that last photo is amazing  she is soooo pretty ...


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

She looks all grown up and really pretty xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Olive looks gorgeous and the puppy look soon grows back in no time! x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is sooooo cute!! she remind me a lot on pyper around the face,very sweet xxx


----------

